# Anyone know what this type of connector nut is called?



## jsauve (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm trying to find out what kind of connector this is. Anyone know? I've circled it in red on the image. It's similar to a cross dowel that would be used with a connector bolt. But as you can see, it's intended to fit inside of a larger hole and bears the tension differently than a cross dowel.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I really want to use these on an upcoming project. Thanks!


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Bed Rail Connectors, bed rail bolts

http://www.woodcraft.com/search2/search.aspx?query=bed%20bolts

http://woodworking.rockler.com/ppc/bed%20rail%20hardware?sid=v9102&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=bed%20rail%20hardware&utm_campaign=Hardware

Best Regards, hope this helps.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 17, 2013)

Sometimes you can find these in the specialty hardware drawers at your local blue box and orange box store.


----------



## Deltawood (Aug 24, 2009)

I think those are called half moon nuts, mostly used across the pond so to speak. You can find them on E-bay search bed bolts.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Similar to a barrel nut
http://www.google.com/search?q=barrel+nut&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7LENN&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=9M9qUfG_LI--9QSI6oHYAw&ved=0CF8QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=600


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You can usually find barrel nuts quite easily and I think they would work just as well. Mcmaster Carr# furnishes them in a number of sizes. The big box stores usually have the in a few sizes in their special hardware drawers.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

In a pinch (I've done this) you can cut circles using a hole saw, split them in half, drill a hole in them and then use a heavy washer with a regular nut. Make a simple jig first by drilling a hole with the hole saw in something like a piece of 3/4 inch stock. Any scrap will work but make it big enough so you can clamp it in place on your intended "real" stock.

Now remove the pilot drill from the hole saw and use that piece you just made as a drill guide. The stock you use to make the circles should be something pretty hard if you have it. Maple is ok, and oak or ash even better. Just not spruce/pine/fir or similar. When you split the circles in half, pay attention to grain direction. You halving cut should be PARALLEL to grain direction, so when you put the "half plug" in place, the grain runs PERPENDICULAR to the bolt.

Done. It'll last for years. I have them on my son's bed now for the last 8 years or so and have taken it apart and moved it twice after installing them. I re-used the same ones. They're fine.


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

Check with the manufacturer's web site…you can frequently pick-up an extra hardware kit for nearly the same as in the stores.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

*Check with the manufacturer's web site…you can frequently pick-up an extra hardware kit*

Especially when you explain to customer service that one was missing or damaged. 
-Please don't ask how I know this.
-Jack


----------



## jsauve (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, even though I'm using a manufacturers image, I don't actually own that particular bed, nor am I even copying the design.

I actually have own compete design here: http://joesauve.com/?p=34

I don't necessarily need to use the so-called half-moon nut, but it seems like it would be good and easy fastener.

As for the thick main posts in my design, I'm thinking I'll mortise-and-tenon those.

I really want to use a hard wood for this design, but the cheapest hard wood I could find is Ash. And eben that would be about $400 for all the boards I'd. So, I'm going with a mix of #1 and #2 pine wo wind up with a roughly $130 lumber bill.


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

Suggest using Bed Rail Brackets due to safety concerns and very easy to find. There is something similar to what you are looking for at this site page…
http://woodworking.rockler.com/c/beds-cribs-highchair
Hope this helps.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

You could also use a half moon washer, insert, threaded bar and nut. This would allow you to make it with no visible fixings.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

It looks like it does the same job as a barrel nut which is round and threaded through the side, but it looks to be a stamped nut that does the same thing. If you're missing one, I'd just get a barrel nut with the correct thread in it. You might have to alter the length if that wood is thin


----------



## JFBALL (Jul 16, 2017)

I found what you are looking for on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GW4RF4M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AA0FBA9Q93R6R&psc=1


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Hopefully by now he's got it sorted out 



> I found what you are looking for on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GW4RF4M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AA0FBA9Q93R6R&psc=1
> 
> - JFBALL


----------

